

Ask HN: How close to get to a potential acquirer/competitor? - throwawayinc

Need some advice...<p>My startup is in the process of raising a seed round, on the back of a new product about to be launched in the B2C space.<p>A large company was introduced to us and is now very interested in the company - asking for metrics, product info etc They have stated they want to grow through both organic and other means in the markets<p>Do you think it&#x27;s wise to get closer to them, as they may be interested to invest in this round (or maybe more, if not now then later on).<p>The product is a potential competitor to their own products, but they don&#x27;t have anything similar at the moment.<p>Would you advise to build up a good relationship, see if can get them in on the round with the aim of deepening it over time? Or shut off all contact totally at this early stage.<p>Any input appreciated..
======
throwawayinc
More info - there is enough demand from new investors so we don't need to get
them on board, just if it makes sense..

